# New Moonshine Shiver Minnows



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

I'm guessing not too many of you have seen these bad boys yet. Tom over at Moonshine Lures has hit a home run with his new Shiver Minnows. They've easily been the best selling baits at my shop so far this winter. 

There are eight colors available - Atomic Trout, clown, Emminator, Hot Perch, Red Grapes, JJ Mac Muffin, Shell Bell, and Yellowtail. They all have the super glow paint jobs that Moonshine is famous for (if you've used their salmon spoons, you know what I mean.) They're about the size of a #7 Jigging Rap, with a beefy rear hook and no front hook (how many times have you brought up a fish, snagged the front hook on the ice, and had the fish shake off?) You should be able to get them anyplace that handles Moonshine Lures.

Here are all the colors and a closeup of a few that made it into my box, (now all I need is a chance to go and try them out!)


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yup i will have to get me some of those!!! thanks for sharing chris!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

sweet looking bait!!!!


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone selling these yet? Around the Lansing area???


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

They look pretty nice, what kind of hooks are on them?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

tommy-n said:


> They look pretty nice, what kind of hooks are on them?


They look like VMC's....
Nice Baits Chris!


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

Red grape has been the best color for me. I did catch one on the blue clown last weekend that was 31" inches though

I am sure Chris at Bay View would ship them to you.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I like how they have a slit ring between the hook and the lure. Back in the early 80's we would take the hooks off the jigging rapalas and rig them with vmc round bend trebles with a split ring The treble hook can pivot so the fish can eat it easier. makes a big difference some days


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I got some at gander in Saginaw 1/05/09 They had a bunch. $6.99


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

Tom told me that Frank's in Linwood has them as well, not much in the lansing area.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I like......I like........


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

Gander in Port Huron still had some. I was there today.


----------



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

Went up to Jays sporting goods today and picked up #2 red grape shiver minnow. Looks awesome. Looked as though they had every color. Priced at $5.95. Can't wait to go try it!


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

gander grand rapids has um.


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

The hooks are VMC's


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice looking baits, thanks for the info!


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

I see Tom has the color chart on his website now, showing them in "glow mode.":coolgleam Check it out http://www.moonshinelures.com/shiver_minnow.html


----------



## Porcupine John (Jan 23, 2009)

They are also available at Hicks in Clio, Armstrongs in Whitehall, Adams in Muskegon, Hysperia Sports Center in Hysperia, Long Range Archery in Twin Lake and the Eyes Have It in Leroy.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Looks like some more baits I'll need to stop and pick up!!! My first thing I'll do....throw out the trebles and put on Red trebles!


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

Just a heads up - a few people have had problems with the treble hook flipping up onto the back of the bait while jigging them. It turns out there's a minor manufacturing flaw that can occur when the wire that the hook attaches to is placed in the mold just a little too far back. We're only talking about a tiny fraction of an inch. If you have two of them laying side by side, one good and one bad, you can hardly tell which is which by looking at them. Tom at Moonshine has heard these complaints and is working to correct the problem. In the meantime, the quick and easy way to fix a "bad" one is to take a pair of pliers set in front and behind the hook eye, and gently squeeze it together a little bit. This will move the back side of the hook eye just far enough forward to keep the hook from swinging up onto the back of the bait. Just a minor adjustment, no different than tuning a crankbait. This pic shows what I'm talking about. I removed the hook to make it easier to see.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

kcarlson said:


> gander grand rapids has um.


Brenner's has a few for LESS!!!



RAS


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I have caught a few eyes with mine already.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

they look friggin sweet i do have to say that. anyone on sag bay use em? i'm hitting the bay soon for really the first time and want to get a little bit of everything that they use out there. i got some jiggin' raps and a bunch of other stuff thats used in the river, but haven't heard much about out in the bay.


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the fix. I had one that did just that. I'll tweak it before I fish again.


----------

